# St Barts Part 8



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all xxx


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Hi girls

I have been lurking on the Barts board for the past few weeks since I found out I am lucky enough to get one free NHS go and thought it was about time I posted and officially asked to join you.  

I have my intro day next week.  

I have had two goes at ICSI this year at the ARGC so am hoping for 3rd time lucky!  Our history is that we were initially diagnosed with male factor but have also been told we have immune issues by the ARGC.

My immune symptom is that we get a lot of immature eggs and I have to have tons of drugs to get a response (which probably doesn’t help egg quality).  You will see my history in my signature so won’t bother repeating it!  

Just to reassure you on the lying down/standing after ET debate, the ARGC don't believe in lying down either.  They leave you on the table for about 5-10 minutes then let you go to the loo (full bladder transfer is a nightmare!).  You then get dressed and are free to go or alternatively sit back in the waiting room until you are ready to leave.  My acupuncturist, who specializes in fertility and mainly IVF said that your uterus is like a vacumn and works better to hold the embies in place when you are standing up rather than lying down.  Transfer at the ARGC is a very thorough process and takes at least twenty minutes so to be honest it is a relief to get out of the stirrups and stand up! 

I need to work out how to run my immune treatment alongside my next cycle and have noticed that some of you have managed this.  I am hoping the ARGC or my GP will prescribe the Clexane and Dexamethasone and I will wait and see if I have anything to transfer before hopefully seeing if ARGC will do IVIG for me if I need it this time.  Were all of you with Dr ******* or did you manage to get your drugs prescribed elsewhere?  

Daycj, so sorry about your BFN.  It is so hard to go back to square one yet again.  I know how you feel about going through it all again, but each day it does get a little better.  I focus on the fact that even the best clinics only have a 50% success rate so the way I look at it is that you have lots of data from your failed cycles so you will get the cycle that most suits you + you have the 50% luck element and just have to hope it is on your side.  I am trying to go into this cycle telling myself there is no reason that it won’t work and also I am not going to be any poorer financially so the stakes are not so high.  I also don’t have as high expectations, I think the first time I expected it to work but now I am trying to focus on the fact that there is no reason why it shouldn’t but just as when ttc naturally you wouldn’t expect it to work first time IVF is the same (except it is hell on earth to go through!) .  My DH was initially wary about switching clinics even if it is free but I have talked him round with this argument!

I am also a little worried about the lighter sedation, At ARGC it was heavy sedation not GA so you were completely out of it and no DHs were allowed down to theatre.  I didn’t feel a thing, woke up about 10 minutes to ½ an hour after theatre and were allowed to go home an hour later whereas at Barts it sounds a bit different. As long as you get enough pain relief I am happy to be conscious as the quicker I can go home to my own bed the better.  Girls, does EC hurt or feel uncomfortable when you are semi conscious?  

Best of luck to you girls that are stimming, hope you have lots of lovely follies growing.

xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I pressed sent & found Rachel's locke the old post!

Daycj - Welcome aboard. I'm really sorry to hear about your bad news. You must be feeling so rotten right now & it doesn't help that your DP isn't too keen on the idea of having another cycle of tx. I guess he's just feeling so helpless at the moment having watched you go through the rollercoaster ride of each tx without being able to do anything to help alleviate your pains, both physical & emotional. The other girls are right - you need to get back to doing 'normal' things without the worry of following a schedule. Let tx take a back seat for a few months & just enjoy being with each other, because if you do go on to have a further tx with Bart's, you'll need each other very much.

As for experience of Bart's...well, as Sue said, Kyla has never had any problems with them, whereas I seem to have niggles everytime I go. Last time, for example, they forgot about me & left us waiting for over an hour! I found a lot of the staff to be brusque & abrupt..there's certainly no hand-holding so far! They also changed the dosage of my drugs & prescribed baby aspirin which I wouldn't have found out had we not stayed behind in the info session to speak to the nurse on a 1 to 1 basis. We have also found them to be impersonal.  DH & I were talking the other day that if this tx doesn't work & we have to go private, we'd prob choose the Lister, as we had an initial consultation there in 2003 (where they advised for me to have my fibroids removed first) & there's also a satellite unit in Brighton so I won't have to traipse up & down London all the time.

Heather - Really pleased today's gone well. That's really good news. I started d/r with suprecur but it didn't do a thing for me so they changed me to synarel. When the nice lady last week found out (as it wasn't written down on my notes!), she smiled & said 'Yes, that's a better one to have!' I'm also on menopur & once you get used to the mixing, it's not that bad. I've got it down from 20 mins to 8!!!

Sue - Why do I always have to cook   I'd rather like some of your paprika pork tonight..beats my frozen steamed thai chicken & rice! 

Cal knows you're a keen gardener because we were virtual gardening the other week when I was off work, & we also had tea & cakes whilst I was watching you work Do you think Cal's been hacking buddleia bushes??

Cal - I feel a bit tender 'down there' as well whenever I walk. I liken it to ovulation pain (god, I hope it isn't that!!) & I'm feeling quite bloated too (prob of the 2 lts of water I drank today!) Do you think it means our follies are growing??

Hi Lol - Welcome as well. When do you start d/r? The other girls will be able to advise you on the immune side of tx & also sedation as I'm still on the stimming stage!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI Ronnie - ok you can come and have pork with us.

Cal have you been hacking buddleia - the things that you see on the train tracks.

Ronnie & I will arrange a time and we will come up with some cakes and sort out the virtual garden.

Lol - welcome.

Got to go DH said you on here again, when's dinner?  

Have a good eve, fingers crossed for tomorrow - looking out for Ronnie
Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just felt really daft!!! Couldn't work out for ages how to reply to the messages and then realised I hadn't logged on  

Thank you so much for all your messages it is so good to have so much support I have been posting for over a year on an american site but it is good to hear from everyone so much closer to home.

I had a few questions to ask but will hold on them till tomorrow-just got back from a very relaxing yoga session anmd need to find the sofa!!!!!  

Hope you have all had good days...hope the scans go well tomorrow

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello lol - welcome aboard, we're building the numbers up nicely.  Sorry to see you're been through this twice already, fingers crossed it'll be third time lucky.  I have factor V leidon which is thick blood and was seen by Mr Rai at St Mary's recurrant miscarriage clinic before we went to Bart's who prescribed clexane.  I'm guessing you know what you need and if you can get someone to prescribe it there shouldn't be a problem.  You'll get the chance to ask about that after you info session next week.
As for the EC I found it uncomfortable but not really painful, it's like your asleep but are aware of what's happening.  This could be due to a dodgy right ovary which is hidden.

Heather - Pleased to see things went well with your follow up and at least you've got something to look forward to, if thats the right way to word it.  It's like your life's on hold in between and you just want to get on with it.  Bloody frustrating I found. 

I do remember that strange chat about gardening, but I was new and thought maybe you were both gardening and eating cake.    I now know what to expect from you.
I'm on the train tomorrow so I'll look out for those bushes and see if I recognise them.  I was about to say the leaves are green but even I'm aware that most leaves are.  It also smells slightly!

Ronnie - yes it feels like ovulation pain so hopefully follies are growing strong.  I'm also drinking water like it's going out of fashion.  

I'm quite excited about tomorrow how sad is that, but it'll be good to see how things are going.  Ronnie make sure you don't sit at the back again.  GOOD LUCK to you and Sue, hopefully it'll be good news.

Maddy -  looking forward to question time tomorrow.

Take care girlie's, speak tomorrow.
Cal


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal

LOL about the gardening..Sue & I are both mad, aren't we??

We will be sitting right by the receptionist area so we don't get forgotten again. Good luck for tomorrow as well. I'm really nervous!!

Hi Maddy - looking forward to your questions!

Sue - Good luck for tomorrow. Will see you there!

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just wanted to let you know that I'll be thinking of you today-hope the scans go well for you all xxx

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi ladies.  Thank you so much to Sue, Cally, Heather, LOL, Ronnie and Maddy for making me feel so welcome and giving me such great feedback.  Sue - you have the memory of an elephant as i did have to cancel my original Barts appt as Steve's dad was getting married on 25 Sept and we couldn't get back in time to make it.  

Amazingly I am feeling much stronger today.  I am going to go for my appointment on 31 Oct as I fought my Primary Care Trust so hard to get it and I'm buggered if I'm not having what I'm due.  My taxes are paid!!!  I just don't feel ready yet to give up on this who IF situation.  This might sound daft but after watching that Pride of Britain last night I gave myself a bit of a talking to.  I have a lot to be positive about - I have my health, a fella who is fab, a lovely family, two cracking nephew and nieces and so I should count my blessings.  How long this positivity will last is anyone's business!  

Sue and Ronnie. Good luck for your scans today.  xxx


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Sorry I've not been on for a while only been busy again, I'm definately gonna have to start posting of an evening, any other evening posters out there?

d/r is going ok, don't feel any different yet, still hating the taste.  I'm really getting worried about this sedation thing again now, one minute I'm brave and then I go to pieces, just don't want to feel any pain, want to be sound asleep!!!!  Any tips on not stressing so much about it?  I think I've asked this before but can partners come in with you?

Well better get on, will pop back on tonight.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, I haven't posted on this thread before and am quite new to FF. Hope you don't mind me jumping in!

I'm also a Barts girl (my first attempt at IVF) - it's on the NHS as I live in Brighton and that's who they use.  This is a quick summary of how the treatment has gone. Was due to start Buserelin on 3rd Sep (day 23 of cycle) but AF arrived on 2nd Sep! Phoned nurse who said to start anyway as I may be lucky and still down reg OK.  Went for baseline scan on 20 Sep (day after my 40th Birthday!) and everything was fine - lining was 2.5 mm so started stimming using Gonal-F. Had first monitoring scan on 28 Sep and had a lot of follicles - a couple were 17mm, so instead of carrying on stimming and having another scan they asked me to do the trigger injection and have EC on 30 Sep! They got 13 eggs. Don't remember much about it due to the sedation and went home after 2 hours rest. They phoned the next day (DH's Birthday!) to say 6 had fertilised, so we were really pleased. ET was on 3 Oct - had 2 grade 2's put back (the others were very fragmented and not good enough to freeze). 

So now I'm on the 2ww and test on 17 Oct - so fingers crossed!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Hellybelly

Welcome!!  You must have responded really well to the stimming drugs for them to ask you to do the trigger injection, you lucky thing!!!! Fingers crossed for you for 17 Oct. I live in Brighton as well hence Bart's, like you!

Paula - Don't worry about posting regularly. We know you're really busy at work. I'm usually an evening bod (can't email at work!) whereas Sue is a daytime girl!  Also, try not to worry about EC & take 1 step at a time, otherwise the whole thing is just so daunting.  The other girls will be able to advise you on the procedure as I'm not quite there yet!

Hi Daycj - Pleased to hear that you're feeling more positive today. Do you know how long the waiting list is on NHS?

Thanks for all your good wishes. Went for my scan today & for once, everything went according to plan - we were in & out in an hour! I was really nervous & thought there wouldn't be any follies but there were 11 + 3 little ones. They ranged between 10mm - 19mm. The consultant & the lovely Irish nurse were really pleased with my progress so I'm booked in for another scan on Friday & hopefully EC & ET next week. 

Sue - It was really lovely to finally meet up today. When you & your dh walked in, I saw 2 tall people but thought it couldn't be you as it was half an hour before your appointment. When you came up & said the 'code', ie 'Do you like cake?', good job it was me, because my poor dh thought he was back in Amsterdam & someone was offering him drugs!!!!

Hope your scan was good too & you are growing lots of lovely follies & the cysts aren't a problem.

Cal - Hope yours went fine too. Did you manage to see Sue due to the delay at Bart's today?

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi All

Welcome HellyBelly - gosh you should have joyed us yonks ago cos you are well ahead of us.  We have a mission on this board to get girls off of it - so no pressure but you are now top of the queue to go.

Paula - whose counting when and how often you post?  We know you are busy so just as long as you know where we are if you are suffering, have a prob etc.  Most of the time these days you are just reading Ronnie's and my waffle so we prob. post real stuff as often as you I should think.

Don't worry about the EC at the mo. getting stressed by that take each step as it comes for now think about sniffing.

I am a daytime girl cos I am lazy and don't work and my DH gets tetchy if I don't pay him attention when he walks in the door and choose to sit at the computer instead.  Almost in the doghouse last night when I was trying to say welcome to Lol and dinner wasn't cooking  

Lol, I should think you will have to get the clexane from the Docs that prescribed it in the first place - can't imagine Barts would want to do that as they didn't diagnose you and in my opinion they seem to think it a waste of time.  Best bet is to ask when you go.

Cal - hope you got on well today - prob did see you, just didn't know who you were - Was tempted to shout out whose the garden hacker?  They were running half an hour late today and time I had been in prob turned into 3/4 of an hour - sorry.  If you saw us we were tall and both in blue?  Still no Docs had ill health today.  I did ask after him and apparently he is now fine and back at work.

Talking of the Doc I thought he looked a bit dishevelled as if he should spend all lunchtime propping up the bar.  Dr Reem seemed quite nice and yes the Irish nurse Elisha - was lovely - I would say first friendly face I've seen, she can come to the cake club.

So how did I get on - well the nurse seemed very pleased with my progress too.  I have 4 cysts creating their own little community and growing to a grand 20mm.  What can I do with those?  I have poss 11 follies max size of 12mm, there is some doubt that some of these follies maybe cysts too.  I've had sharp pains and discharge overnight - but they don't know what that is?  So I go back for a scan Fri at 12.50.  They have also upped my menopur to an extra vial each night.

Quite funny that the Doc prescribed 4 - saw the nurse and she said that might not be enough upped it to 10, just in case.  Also have a scan booked for Mon - just in case.

Ronnie - not sure about your DH's summing up of me - offering drugs there and then in a hosp  .  Must be something to do with living in Bn - you know what a cokehead might sound like in the loos and also know what "do you want cake means".

Going to rest now.

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Barts have phoned my Fri appt has changed to 12.00 - as it needs to be earlier.

DH wants pizza tonight - anyone want a slice - come on over.  I expect he will open a bottle too

Sue


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls

What a long day!!! I am so glad its the evening...I need some sofa time  

Wow this is such a busy board its so good to find all this support   I had to go back and read through all your posts just to catch up with where everyone is! I really like the thought of actually seeing someone in the waiting room-though that would be strange as well, I'm up at Bart's a week next Tuesday!!!!!

I just wanted to ask a few things-have any of you seen the counsellor? I know we were offered an appointment when the cycle failed I'm just thanking I may try it out. Have been feeling so sad about it all over the last few weeks just think chatting to someone might help. Also because we had a year off I also did some initial research into adoption which I am very keen on and after another BFN DH is certainly getting a lot more at ease with the idea-who knows!!??!! x

Also I hope you don't mind me asking but have you kept all your IVF to yourselves or have you shared whats going on with friends and family, for the last few years we have very much kept it to ourselves with only very close family knowing...I'm just finding more and more that people are asking me if I'd consider IVF part of me wants to just say "don't you thank I've tried everything" but another part of me knows its helped me deal with the disappointments by just knowing that I have to get on with things and be my normal happy self, also I suppose the other advantage is people are not always asking.... I know its a really personal thing and is different for everyone-I just wondered!

Ronnie sounds like you're doing really well-I can't remember at what follies I had at different stages-do they always do your E2 levels as well? 

Sue sounds like it went well for you too-I totally understand about the cysts I have 2 and had them both all the way through my cycle in the summer-1 is 7Cm's!!!! It actually made no difference at all to the number of eggs-they got 7 eggs from both sides!!!

Cal hope you got on well too xx

LOL its interesting what you say about standing up after ET I was so careful when I got up and got dressed so carefully as if I'd just had surgery-but then we got outside and into a taxi which managed to find every pothole in the road!!!!! I'm also looking into immune issues I've not heard of Dr *******-does he work at Bart's or were you sent to him for tests. I've been looking at Dr Beer but just not sure if I can go through with it all if all the Dr's are against it!!

Daycj I'm sorry about your BFN but you do sound alot more positive!! Its strange that we both started off at HH and are now at Bart's-it'll be interesting to see how you find it-I posted on the old Bart's thread about what I think the main differences are!!!

Hi Hellybelly I'm really new here too. I have my fingers crossed for you  We'll all be here to cheer you through the 2ww. Are you going in for a beta or will you test at home?

Sue I like the idea of pizza!!!! If I sit at the computer much longer we won't be getting anything!!!  

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello again - thanks for making me welcome!

MaddyMoo, I'm testing at home - first thing Monday morning before I go to work.  I'm going to try and stay relaxed over the weekend though, if I can.

As to who we've told about the IVF - only close family, a few friends who had guessed something was going on and my boss. I originally wasn't going to tell her but am glad I did now because she has been great. It turns out she had fertility problems herself and was just about to start IVF a few years ago when she conceived naturally! So she understands what I am going through and has been really good about me having time off at short notice etc. 

Keep positive everyone.


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello Ladies  ,

I'm late reporting in today due to DH needing to use laptop for work all afternoon.  I've finally got rid of him, he's watching the football.  
I'll get my moan out the way first.  One of my friends phoned today to let me know her husband walked out 2 months ago leaving behind 2 kids the youngest being 6 weeks.  He said he doesn't love her anymore and he doesn't want the responsablity.  He of course has someone else to help him over the heartache, while she has no home, no job and no money.  It really makes me mad when you know that some men want to be a father more than anything.
There I'm fine.

Hello Hellybelly, lovely to have you with us.  How are you finding the dreaded 2ww?  The drugs and scans are the easy bit.  Hopefully we'll have some positive news come next week.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.   


Daycj - It's good to see your feeling positive today, it 's amazing with what we have to go through and  how we just keep picking ourselves up and getting on with it.  Still I like to think it'll be worth it in the end.  How's your hubby feel about going again?

Paula at least if your busy the time will fly.  I wouldn't worry about ec yet, you'll have 3 of us letting you know how easy it is!  Last time for me was fine slightly uncomfortable but not painful.

Ronnie and Sue your posts did make me laugh, drug dealing inside of a hospital, still theres a ready supply.  I'm pleased to see things went well for you both.  Follies are growing nicely.  So hopefully it's all go next week for you both as well.

My scan went fine apart from being half an hour late due to signal failure at Stratford which is where our train terminated today rather than Liverpool Street.  So I was getting stressed at having to find our way from there.  But it did mean we didn't have to wait, did think they may have gone to lunch.  So it's a good job you didn't shout out Sue you may well have got some funny looks and no response.  


I've got 6 large follies 12mm+ and 6 small on my left side which I'm pleased with as my left ovary preformed better last time.  And I think it was 7 10mm+ and 3 small on the right.  I had the bigger follies on the right last time but only 3 eggs out of 7.  Whereas with the left 6 out of 7 contained eggs.  I've always liked the left more anyway.    Go back for scan on Friday at 10.40 this time, so hopefully ec next week.  

Maddy - I'm getting the idea you like your sofa as much as I like mine.   For our first tx we told close family and friends and while most people I work with knew we were going to be doing IVF I never told them when.  They found out after due to time off sick.  But this time I think everyone knows.  I've come to the conclusion that unless you're been through this you'll never understand.  And as I don't feel ashamed about needing IVF I thought sod it I'll tell people, then when I'm grumpy people will just let me get on with it(which they did).  The one thing they won't know is when we test that includes parents, so we then have time to accept it or enjoy it ourselves first.  The best thing about people knowing is no one ever asks when we'll be having a family anymore.  Everyone is different and it depends how comfortable you feel with talking about it.  

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

I've gone on and on tonight, I'm finished now.

Love 
Cally

PS did anyone save me any pizza?


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Happy Morning  

So pleased it went well for you Cally yesterday.  It's good that the 3 of us are still tog.  gonna be so sad if one of us falls  .  Your follies sound good sizes, I was getting a bit confused with mine because she was shouting out sizes and I was trying to count but I wasn't always sure whether they were follie or cyst.  Thankfully the nurse sorted me out.

Hellybelly - almost there, hopefully you can keep busy over the w/e so time passes - are you testing early?

Daycj - glad you are feeling a bit pos, it does come in the end.  I think the best decision is to go on the 31st just with an open mind and see what they say.  I suspect when they hear you have already tx'd this month they are going to say you need to wait a bit, so that maybe the excuse you and DH need.  Strange some of us feel the need to jump back on straight away and others need time.

Ronnie - see we are still here making folk laugh - I knew I was put into IF for something  .  I hope you all got pizza last night, cos when I went into the kitchen to make supper it had all gone - bet DH scoffed the lot,  Wasn't me honest - not allowed it.

Well my tum disturbed me most of the night - I think there is a competition in there between the follies and cysts see who can grow biggest or something.  I am finding it seems to grow during the day?

Cally did you see the bushes?  Let me guess were the flowers a purple colour and sort of little but altogether on a long pointy bit?

Maddy - to begin with I didn't tell anyone - we wanted it to be a surprise like a nat pg.  I did tell my friend "mumsy", she's 50's so was good for the grown up support and advice stuff.  But as time has moved on we felt we needed to tell family mainly cos of pressure.  They mainly live in Ireland and we were getting awkward questions when are you visiting, why aren't you going over etc.  Our house was for sale as well and we were looking for a perfect one (I am property developer usually - so buying out of the norm) and the questions of why are you looking at brand new, then we decided to stay and extend so it was why extend?  At the end of day I was finding the secret a stressful, tiring job in itself - so we came out.

I don't have the colleague stuff nor many friends, so that's easy.

As for counselling never done that - haven't felt the need myself.

Hi to Paula, Heather, Leanne, Fran, Kyla (hope this weather improves for your move), Lol - and anyone name I've missed - sorry Love you really.

Well no one seems to be around to chat today, so I'm going to do something else 

BYE

Sue


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Paula

You have a private prescrip from Dr ******* for your NK cells?  Keep an eye on the date of it.  I didn't realise but they have a 6 month shelf life.  Just tried to buy the drugs and told prescrip is out of date.

Are you going to take prednisolone etc?  When I had my scan yesterday the Doc asked when would I start the aspirin - already started then he asked about the steroids and I said after EC.  I asked if that was ok and he said he didn't care what I put into my body as long as it was after EC.  

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Good news re: follies, hope you're all feeling OK.  

Welcome Helliebelly and Lol

Will post properly later on just wanted to pop in and see how you're doing. Almost lost it with my boss bit earlier on and now gotta go into a meeting with him - will try and keep lips sealed.  

Take care and catch up later - the pizza was lovely last night Sue, thanks!! 

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Lol (May 19, 2004)

Hi girls

Maddy, I was at ARGC who sort of follow Dr. Beer’s protocol.  I understand that Dr ******* has based his work on some of Dr Beer’s stuff.  The difference is that for Dr Beer you have IVIG which costs about £1,000 a time (!!!) around egg collection and ARGC are very keen on IVIG as they think it makes a big difference.  Both Drs use Steroids and Heparin.  My plan is to take the Steroids and Heparin (I just need to get a prescription from someone).  I am unsure about the IVIG, it really depends on how many embryos I get.  Even on ARGC’s aggressive drugs regime and daily monitoring I don’t respond well.  Barts seemed shocked that I was taking so much so are unlikely to give me anywhere near that amount.  I am prepared that I may not get any embryos at all as we also get very poor fertilization.  If I get really good embryos then I will get my immune levels tested and maybe have the IVIG if ARGC are willing to treat me.  Or I may risk waiting and if I get a BFP have the IVIG.  Dr ******* believes you don’t need it at all. Because it is all so new it is difficult to decide what to do and there is a risk of wasting lots of money on a treatment that is unproven. However, the steroids and Heparin will only cost about £100.00 max so is definitely worth taking those (although the side effects freak you out).  If you want more info on it all there is some good stuff on Carefertility.co.uk – they follow Dr Beer’s protocol.

I haven’t even told my family as I decided I could let the ‘when are you starting a family’ comments pass but decided I couldn’t cope with anything insensitive being said about IVF or everyone being depressed for us.  I change my mind daily on the best thing to do but because you can’t take it back once you have said it I always chicken out of telling people.  It sounds like you need to tell these people if their advice is winding you up.  

Sounds like the stimming is going well Cally and Sue.  Sue, I was planning on taking my steroids before EC as I think it will help me respond better to the drugs. Will Barts say no to that do you think?

How’s the 2WW going Helly Belly? – I agree it is the worst bit!!


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lol - Absolutely!!!!!!!!

So if you start them before EC I suggest you keep quiet - they were quite keen to stress to me both at my 1st consult appt and again yesterday after EC they don't care.

Sue


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope u had good eves,

Hello Lol, hope ur doing OK.  Sounds like you've been through the mill a bit, and hope Barts give you good treatment.  Lots of people don't seem to remember anything after sedation - although I did and it did hurt, but only lasted a second or 2 and then went and was finished afterwards, think it was just retrieving the last 2 eggs that hurt.  So I'd say don't worry about it, there's nothing that can be done about it and its likely you won't feel anything.  I'm going to tell them next time about my experience last time, and hope they give me more sedative!!

Maddymoo - I went to counsellor in Norwich (the Norfolk Fertility Clinic is an outpost of Barts) and the counsellor is excellent - really good mix between listening and suggesting / questioning, but she doesn't work in London at all.  I've heard 1 of the london counsellors is a bit bizarre but the other one is nice - if you feel you'd benefit from it, I'd say go for it and if you don't like the person, try the other 1 - its a service there for our benefit, so it might as well be used.  I found it really useful and have never done anything like that before.  I told everyone - work colleagues, friends, family etc and have found most people to be brilliant, but it was really hard having to tell everyone about the bfn.  So purely a personal decision, it definately made it easier with taking time off work and needing to take time out, but difficult in other ways and sometimes just wished no one knew so I could just get on with things.  But am already telling people about nexct cycle - just can't kepp my mouth shut now!!  How are you feeling about it all?  Hope u ok.

Hellybelly - sounds like u r doing well, hope u r feeling ok and getting plenty of rest.  Its such a long 2 weeks isn't it, sending u    xxx

Sue, Ronnie and Cal - How r u all doing?  Hope ur scans go well tomorrow, ur doing so great.  I had Alisha at my embryo transfer, she was lovely  - actually the whole team at ec and et were great - I remember getting into the wheelchair at the end of ec and everyone calling out 'well done, u done great' (or so i remember  !!) , so even though u may have had bad experiences up to now, i remember them being great at those stages, so hope u get the good treatment too. 20 mins for mixing - eek sounds a bit of a task, but will take my inspiration from u!!  Sue and Ronnie - ur story of meeting up made me and dh laugh - great code!! 

Hello Paula, hope ur not too busy at work and feeling ok.  When is your baseline scan again?  I've forgotten.  Take care   

Daycj - sounds like your doing right thing with appointment, sending u  

Hi to Leanne, Nicky and everyone else, hope ur doing well.  

Well, I'm having a bit of a blow out this week, bad food, more alcohol than usual but going to start being good again next week.  Work is complete nightmare, so thats my excuse, lots of work i can deal with, the emotional and stressful stuff is much more draining - really got to work out a coping strategy over next few weeks.  Maybe need to sort out getting regular massages / reflexology on top of acu and autogenic training - dh thinks i'm going completley hippie dippie, but I don't care if it gives me a bfp!!!

Take care and see you soon, 

Heatherxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Girls xxx  

Will have to be a fairly short one tonight as only just got in-late meeting and then a trip to the gym for a class!!!!

Thanks for all your replies-I agree it is totally a personal decision about whether to "come out" about treatment. I hope this doesn't offend anyone but to be honest I am actually quite embarrassed about my infertility situation. I don't know about anyone else but I have never met anyone (face to face) who has a problem. All my friends and family are super fertile...maybe I just have hang ups...I don't even know if I'm explaining this very well-everyone knows about my endo problems and I know they are 100 percent behind me and sad for what has happened to DH and I but I just can't bring myself to talk about the IVF. LOL I know what you mean about chickening out I have been very close on some occasions but then have those exact same thoughts about not being able to take it back!!!

What is IVIG-I know from another site that it is no longer legal in the US-but I don't actually know what it is....£1000 is alot of money!!!!  What about the side effects-steroids sounds pretty big!!! I think I'm starting to go off the idea of all this immune stuff!!! I'll check out the care website!!

So whats for tea tonight....(getting a bit late again!!!!) I'm sure this busy lifestyle can't be good for me!!!!

LOL Maddy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Girls,  

Just a quickie from me.  Hope all's well with everyone.  

I've had a depressing day MIL's dog was sent to doggy heaven and as DH is no good in situations like that, I've been doing all the hand holding and grave digging!  Very sad he was a lovely dog.  This is why they need grandchildren to keep their minds occupied when horrible things happen. 

Good luck Sue and Ronnie for tomorrow hope things go well.  Almost there now, can't really believe it.

Sue the bushes aren't the ones by the railways, I had a good look the other day when we were stuck for 30 minutes outside Stratford.  And they don't have any buds.  So we must be getting closer. 

I'll up date tomorrow with follie news.

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal

Good luck to you & Sue tomorrow too. What time is your appointment again? I recall it being later than ours - Sue's is now at 12 & I'm 12:10.

I'm sorry to hear about your MIL's dog. Poor DH...men try to keep a stiff upper lip but in situation like this, they are just as bad as us!!

You must take a picture of your shrub..I wasn't going to say bush..   & show it to Sue. I'm sure she can sort you out in next to no time!

Hi Maddy - We've told family, close friends & people who need to know, ie Managers & colleagues directly affected. I've been quite lucky because my boss's sister has undergone a few IVF's so he's very sympathetic. MIL also had problems before she had DH so she's a great ally. My mother however, doesn't really have any idea what's going on. Only today, when I mentioned about the bloating, she said that I'm making a great sacriface in doing tx!!! If you don't feel like telling anyone, it's no one else's business apart from your's!

Hi Heather - I'm sorry to hear that you're having trouble at work. Have you tried indian head massage? Whenever I have one, I always feel like I'm floating & nothing can touch me for the rest of the day..take a brush with you cos you'll end up looking like a banshee!!  What's autogenic training?

Hi to everyone else

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello

Have been taking it easy on the 2ww but it is taking for ever! DP has been working late all this week (they have a deadline at work) - he's still not home yet but I'm off to bed anyway.

The first week I felt completely normal but then started getting AF type pains on Mon (day  and then aches all over the place on Tues, including my toes.  Last night I starting getting brown spotting which has carried on today, but I know people sometimes get this and still get a +ive. The only thing is I normally get this kind of spotting for 3 or 4 days before each AF so it could well start over the weekend.  I'm going to be strong and not test early as if it's bad news I don't want to spoil my weekend!

Anyway, trying to stay positive!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't know where that smiley appeared from - that was supposed to say day 8 !


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Hellybelly

I get those smiley face sometimes as soon as my post appears on the thread!!!

It must be really difficult to resist the pee stick, I don't think I'd last the whole 2ww before having a sneaky test!!! Good luck..got everything crossed for you.

I've just read your notes & noticed you've also had a myomectomy.  Did Julia Montgomery do your op?  Did you have it done at Sussex County? 

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning all - hope you are well

this is so early, because DH wants to go to work first thing so I have to with him.  Catch you all later.

Good luck Cally & Ronnie (if I miss you), grow, grow follies.  Something's happened to me my trousers no longer fit.

Cally we will sort your plants out later.

Hellybelly - this is a chant for you - AF away, go away AF, no AF, AF away.  Think pos and rest.

Maddy for what to tell people - you can use my DH's joke, we are waiting for Mothercare to sell them.

Take care all

Sue


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Morning!

spotting still there but still keeping my fingers crossed that it won't develop into AF.

Ronnie, I didn't have the op at the Sussex County but had all my early investigations with Julia eg: hysterosalpingogram which showed my blocked tubes.  She referred me to Guys & St Thomas' Hosp in London for private IVF as I wasn't eligible for NHS at the time (you had to be under 35 in East Sussex). When they did their own investigations they advised that I should have the myomectomy to remove the tubes and a fibroid which couldn't be removed vaginally, and this should improve my chances of IVF.  So I went on the NHS waiting list and an appt came though in Dec last year (at St Thomas').  After my follow-up appt at Guys they said I could start IVF and I was just waiting for AF to start when I had a letter from Julia saying that the rules changed in April this year so I would now be eligible for one IVF on the NHS, as I was under 40 at the time.  So decided to do that - hence the change to Barts. 

So it's been 3 years of investigations and an operation but I feel that we're getting somewhere now that the IVF has begun.

Hope you all have a good Friday

Hellie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello,  

Ronnie and Sue - We had our scan this morning at 10.40, so I was in and out before you guys.  Things are looking good 14 follies are 16mm+ and 10 smaller ones.  So EC is either Monday or Tuesday, just waiting for Elisha to phone with day and time.  I had a good look at our chart and compared it to our chart from last time and the follies are all around the same size and look much neater this time.  So I was pleased with that.  I'm sure the tidiness of the chart makes no difference at all but still.  

How did things go for you?  Hopefully it's all systems go.  We may even meet next week.  Did you see each other again today?

Sue is the reason your trousers no longer fit due to all that cake you were eating with Ronnie a few weeks back?

Hi Helly Not long now.  Sending lots of    your way.  Try and enjoy your weekend.  Easier said then done I know.  

I'll pop in later to see how things have gone.

Love Cally


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Cal

You're doing really well - 24 follies Where do you keep them all?? I've got 14/15 (can't read the notes properly!!) but the largest is around 25mm (is that too big or not big enough??), others range between 22 down to the little ones at around 10mm. My EC is scheduled for Monday/Tuesday too so may see each other then!! I got told off by Alisha cos I asked for Tuesday as I'm singing in a concert Saturday night & won't be able to do the trigger injection in front of an audience!!!

Sue & I (& our respective DH's) met up & we went to lunch afterwards which was really good.

Hellie - Hope you're keeping well - sending you this  . We had all the early investigations done via Julia as well. Initially we chose the Lister because of their Satellite unit in Hove. The Lister suggested for us to have a myo so Julia did it at the Nuffield in Woodingdean.  By the time we jumped back on the IVF trail we qualified for NHS hence Bart's too!

Sue - Hope you had a safe journey back & there weren't any jumpers!!

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everyone - it's Friday!

Cally - you have done excellent, well done. Sorry you missed Ronnie and myself (oh & DH's) we had real  lunch.

Ronnie - no 25 mm is ok, very well done to you to

I'm afraid you two will have to hold hands together and look after each other as it looks as though you are leaving me behind. I have 10/11 follies from 10-15mm and 4/5 cysts from 15-22mm, so I am not ready yet. I go back Mon morning for another scan to see if I've progressed.

Considering the amount of discomfort/pain I have and bigger trousers I think I deserve the 24 follies! No Cally - bigger trousers are not due to the cake .

Ronnie - would you believe it we arrived home just before 5 - shows you the difference in our journeys, even though you leave further away 

Feeling a bit emotional this afternoon - also pressurising myself cos of the amount of time DH is taking off when he is so busy. I know I am coming slow but surely, but can't help myself.

Speak later and if not have a good w/e and take care of yourselves - Helly, Ronnie & Cally should be resting as much as poss.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - Sending you  . Everyone develops at different paces, says Queen of d/r.  Yours will probably take off over the weekend & on Monday they'd say 'Right, I want you in on Wednesday!' It can't be helped at the amount of time DH takes off work. You're most important at the moment..everything else can wait! 

Do we have an egg growing dance?? How about this?     

Lunch was lovely, great recommendation.  We never did go back for those yummy looking cakes!! (real ones, Cally!!!)

Bart's just phoned. I've got EC on Monday morning at 8.30 so have to be there by 8am!!!! I was surprised mine was Monday as Alisha looked at my chart & said it'll more likely to be Tuesday! Trigger injection at 7:30 tomorrow night. Hopefully I'll be able to jab myself & run on stage, but not necessarily at the same time!!! 

Cally, have you heard when your's is yet? 

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Ronnie - I know, I know - it's just I wanted to be there with you guys   and of course this is important but so is DH's work (it's his own company) and the contract deadline is Weds, so whatever it's bad timing.

How did we completely forget about those real cakes - maybe I can bring you one as a treat after your EC on Monday ?

Thanks for the egg growing dance - but I suggest you and Cally don't do too much of it  

 on EC - you knew it would mean injecting tomorrow night, hopefully you can work that out - what time is your sing song?  Don't envy you being there at 8 though.


Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue - I know but the extra days will mean your follies will be large & strong ready to be harvested. 

I think we were just so intent on getting to the station we completely forgotten! Mmm...that sounds great!!! What time is your appointment on Monday again?  Sorry I know you told me but my short term memory is pants!

My concert starts at 7:30 so I'll literally be jabbing..yelping a bit cos you've told me it stings even more than menopur..then walking straight on! I'm hoping we'll start slightly late so it can be as near as 7:30 as possible..the things we do!

ILs will be driving us there Monday & as he's just like your dh, I won't be surprised if we leave at 5am..think I'll be bringing my duvet!!

Have you looked into the train tickets?

By the way, just spoken to my mother..she asked whether I was OK, so I said Yes! No mention of tx so didn't tell her about Monday!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Appt is 11.20 - so it is quite poss you should be nearly over and done with by then, especially with the scan appt times.  Of course you might not want to walk to get cake so will have to bring it to you.

No idea why they told us to be there at 12.00 today when they really did mean 12.50.  Still it gave us plenty of time to meet and chat.

I really hope you can sort out your jab ok.  Sorry I told you it stings, you could pass the yelping off as voice testing - it's not as a big as drawing up 4 powders though.

Haven't looked at train tickets yet.  Been stuck on here ever since I got home and DH is working.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Barts have phoned and we are in Tuesday for EC at 10.45, need to be there for 10.00.  

Ronnie after a slow start you've done well, They sound good sizes as well.  The reason I could read my notes was because the scanner lady at first called someone who hadn't arrived she then called us, forgot to tell the poor Dr so he marked down all my follies on someone else's chart.  It was only when he asked Jennifer a question and I failed to answer  that DH explained my name was Caroline.  So he very neatly and quickly redone my follies on my chart.  Look forward to she if Elisha has fitted you in around your busy social life.  

It's great that you had lunch it sounds lovely.

Sue I'm sorry to see things weren't so good today for you but your getting there and it's better to take a bit longer and give them more chance to grow bigger.  It's just a shame it's so uncomfortable for you.  Fingers crossed for Monday.   

I've done you a little follie dance, same kind of lines as a rain dance.

       

Right this post is out of date I've been mucking around with the dance and I got caught on the phone and now Ronnie's beaten me to it.  But I do think more thought went in to mine!!  

Good luck Monday Ronnie.  Now it's a different worry.  Don't you just love all this   

Have a great weekend girls.

 

Love Cally


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Cal - thanks for clearing up what Cal stands for - had been pondering it.

It does make you worry if they are all on the same wavelength as you.  I think Ronnie had a similar prob, when the notes they were reading disagreed with her idea of the sort of tx she was having.

Well done to you for getting an EC time - good luck.  Someone else is there Tues - whatfor?

Thanks for the dance - don't you do it it looks too energetic.

I know I will get there slow but surely - it's not the first time I've mucked up the schedule.

How's those bushes?

Off to feed very noisy furry monsters now and think about food.

Take care


Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Cally - Well done for getting the EC date!! Good luck. You did put into a lot of effort into those dance..I just saw the first icon that fitted & bung them on!!!! Yes, the wrong file scenario happened to me too..Doc said 'IVF' & I said 'No, ICSI'. He said 'Who told you?' so I replied 'The consultant we saw on the initial appointment.' So he said 'It would have been OK if I got the right file!' Isn't it a basic check to ask for your name & address & dob before they do anything else??

Sue - You still up & about?? Just told IL's about EC time & he said we'll leave about 5:30am..zzzz....

Unfortunately our bodies just will not be told - they will do what they want & when they want it!! Anyway, it's only Bart's schedule..who said it's *the* right schedule??

Have to jack up now..speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

Can I ask you a question please? What is the usual time difference between your trigger injection & EC? I thought it was 36 hours but I have to jab at 7:30pm Sat night & my EC is 8:30am Monday, which makes 37 hours?

Ronnie


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sorry - just found out from the information leaflets from Bart's that it's usually between 36-37 hours.

Another question, do I jab at thigh like Menopur or does it have to go somewhere else, ie tum/bum??

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning Ronnie - this is an early start (DH's will be  )

You do the stab as normal, yeh like menopur - sorry I wasn't hear to answer msgs - DH says I need time out.

As you are at the far end of 37 hrs - you better make sure you are prompt with it at 7.30.

As for your early start Mon, I mentioned to DH I thought it would be if you had to be there at 8.  So sympathetic - he said good practice for the future  

My body certainly has a mind of it's own - not the first time it's broken the schedule.  Of course before on the short protocol it didn't matter.

Oh well - enough of me.

Enjoy your w/es

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Morning Sue

DH left for work this morning & woke me up, hence chatting here!

Thanks for answering re trigger jab. Can you tell me what the effect is normally just after you jabbed? I normally flop on the bed after the menopur jabs & insist that I'm an invalid for at least an hour just to milk dh's sympathy!!! But tonight I can't really do that but if it's going to reall sting then I'll prob do it about 7:20 so can catch my breath before the concert starts. 

Can you please ask your dh why I'd need to get into a car & drive to London at 5am in the future  

Ronnie


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

morning ladies

saw you were both up early and wanted to wish you the best of luck over the next few weeks. I have everything crossed for you and for everyone else on this board   

Ronnie I will also be up that early on Mon as I start work at 6.30 so will also be leaving house at 5.45!!! ps it will still be very dark until nearly seven!!! not healthy I am sure

have a good weekend

Frances


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Fran

How are you feeling? Are you still working in Gatwick? Hope you're not on your feet too much.

I love the bump!!! Now I know what you look like I can look out for you around Patcham! 

I know a 5am start will feel like the middle of the night but I told dh to think of it as if we're going on holiday, except there won't be any suitcases to put in the back of the car!!

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie  - went for breakfast and come back.

How cruel of DH to wake you   - at least mine never does that - he will be working on and off over w/e -is it an advantage or disadvantage of laptops - not sure I can work that one out pros and cons.

I can't really answer your query on how you are going to feel, cos I don't really feel any different after jabbing with menopur.  But I don't recall feeling bad after the "big one".  Just at the time when it is going in.

I am afraid I am going to have to disagree with you on time and say you should really try to get it as close to 7.30 as you can - reason being it kickstarts ovulation and the Docs have worked it out that if you jab at 7.30 you will be ripe at 8.30, so I wouldn't want you to miss the boat.

Hence before they ask you when did you last eat they ask what time was the jab?

I wonder what the other girls opinion is on exact timing ?  If it comes to it - call the hosp to double check - they give out an emergency bleep number - I think this would count on the worry scale at least.

Fran - it's good to hear from you - we can tell you are a "grown up woman" now you call us ladies  But we are still only girls  

Thanks for the update with the pic - you are looking good.  I totally agree that time of the day is not good at all - but then anything before 9 is beyond me.

We are going to the shops in a bit.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Just had brekkie too..not gone down very well..!

Hospital told me that I have a 15 minutes window either side but to tell them on Monday, so if I injected at 7:20am, then I guess my EC will be at 8:20am. It's prob why they told us to arrive half an hour early.

Callly - What time is your trigger injection?

Have fun at the shops, Sue.

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - Glad we have sorted that prob out for you.  Dh agrees there is no point getting practice for driving and then training to London at 5 am - more get used to getting up and moving from bed to milk feed to cot rota - Fran don't want to put you off here, but as you are an early bird guess you will be ok.

Advantage to laptops - DH is working - guess I can too  

Although when he said timeout this w/e - can't help thinking he meant from the computer rather than to help me forget about why I'm so slow.  

Cally - plants, we need some hints ie: when do they flower/colour of flowers/leaves/are they evergreen?

Shops - mmm - birthday pressie shopping, will that be fun and loads of screaming brats to put my DH off!  Did anyone see that TV prog on 1 last night Blessed?


Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Please let DH know we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Blimey! I haven't even got my eggs out yet!!!  

You're lucky - DH has no laptop so he had to go to Horsham for a 7 hour day! 

If we lived closer, I could have gone shopping with you..haven't been in ages!!! I have a singing lesson at 2pm with my friend - warm up for tonight. Apart from that, doing loads of washing as it's going to be a nice day today.

No, didn't watch any telly last night - what was it about?

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Ronnie - Great that you have concert tonight, will keep your mind off everything, i remember taking trigger jab at parents' 40th anniversary party, and was able to carry on fine afterwards.  ALso, the ec was delayed by 15 mins, as Dr was stuck on a train, so think you're OK timing-wise.  Hope you have a great weekend and rest up lots next week, will be a big 1.

Sue - sorry that you've got a bit more of a wait, but sounds as if you are matter of fact about it and know it will happen, just matter of time, feel for u though.  Hope u have good weekend and DH doesn't work too much - i have laptop too and it is tempting to check up on work, do a few things.  aBut also means i can easily come here as well, so swings & roundabouts!!  Hope u get some pampering.  Happy shopping....

Cal - Guess u've got trigger tomorrow night, hope u have good time before then and thinking of u - another big week ahead.

So, by the end of the week, you'll all be on 2ww - do u have any plans for how you're going to manage it?

Fran - U look great, good to see you're doing well.  How do you manage starting work so early, is that a regular thing, or shifts that change?

Hellybelly - This must be wierd and slightly horrible time, not long to go now though and ur doing well keeping away from pee sticks.  Take care and thinkimng of u xxxx

Hello everyone else, how r u all doing?

After another nightmare week at work (seem to lurch from 1 to another), am going to have a nice weekend.  Round friends for dinner tonight, staying over in Cambridge, travelling up to SHeffield tomorrow (dh has check up appointment at hosp there on Mon), so got 3 days away from work which is good.  Need to cram some tidying up in beforehand though, but not worrying about that just yet....

Autogenic training - its deep relaxation techniques which u get taught over 9 weeks and then u've got them for life, to use whenever u need.  It really helps u get to sleep, to chill out generally and gives me bursts of energy too.

Take care and c u soon 

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Cal!! Sue!! Ronnie!! Oh girls its all happening for you...all this talk of trigger injections had brought the excitement and anticipation back!!! I have everything crossed for you  

I am hoping and praying you get lots of good eggs-although as I have often been reminded its quality not quantity xxxx

Hellybelly- I have everything crossed for you - I know the 2ww can be the worst part of it-this is for you      

Hi to everyone else-I'm sorry if I've missed you out its just this is such a busy board xxx

Thinking of you 
Love Maddy xxxx

Hope you like my little dance x Just for you xxx


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello, hope you are all enjoying your weekends.  What fantastic weather!

Re: timings etc - I had the trigger inj at 9pm on 28/09 and ec was due to be 9am on 30/10. In the end it was about 9.15'ish.  We also had to get there for 8am so had to catch the 6am train - it's surprising how many people are up at that time of day.  Decided to walk to Brighton station but on the way it started raining - hard - and the dye from my shoes leaked all over my feet. Tried to wash it off when we got to Barts but it wouldn't shift. So my feet looked like they belonged to an Oompa Loompa - bright blue! According to DP I kept going on about it to the nurse after the ec but I can't remember that - must have been the effects of the sedation.  

I'm still getting the brown spotting (have been since Weds eve) so who knows what will happen - determined not to test early though!

Hellie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hellie

Hope you are taking it easy with this spotting?  Although if it is brown, that could still be ok.  I was told not too worry with brown because it is old blood that could be from implantation.  So keep    and don't give up hope whatsoever.

LOL at your blue feet - what the nurses must hear.

Thank you all for your dances, they make me smile at least.

Got all we wanted in town, but came back worn out and sore.  So DH took excuse to work - so no pampering, Heather.  Hope your DH gets on ok at hosp.

Kyla - how is the unpacking going, is it starting to feel like home?

Hope everyone's is ok.

Sue


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi girls,

Ronnie, Sue, Cally & HellyBelly - It's all getting very exciting watching your news, this is a big week for you all and I really hope it goes well for you.  Wishing you lots and lots of luck and  .

Hi to Heather (enjoy these days off and hope DH appt goes well), went do you start again? I've missed that post. 

Hi to Paula and Maddymoo.  

Fran can't believe you're 17 weeks already - time is flying!! 

I'm doing ok, 12 weeks this week - I have the nuchal scan on Thursday - absolutely pooping myself over that one but fingers crossed I can then relax and go public.  

x


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Evening all,

Been at work all day so it's a quick one to say hi.  I see it's been busy and you guys started early for a weekend.

Hope everything went well tonight Ronnie.  A big GOOD LUCK for Monday incase I don't get to pop in tomorrow.  A day visiting is planned, DH says to take my mind off of EC but I know it's so he can play golf!  Bless him.

Sue I hope things go better for you on Monday and if so you won't be far behind maybe a day or two.    

Hellie almost there, thinking of you.   

Hello to everyone else.  I'll catch up Monday, I need my bed badly.

Did I mention I'm now off work for the next 3 weeks.  Hooray.

Take it easy 

Love Cally

PS wondered for a while now but what are the bubbles and how do I get more?


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning all,

Well I’ve been up since just before 5 as af arrived for me today and its sooooo painful, has anyone else had af arrived while sniffing?  Well at least its gave me a chance to catch up with everyone.

So a few EC’s coming this week, good luck and I hope it all goes really well.

Sue – I’ve picked up my prescription, I am taking prednisolone too, I was lucky to get the clexaine on the NHS as I’ve got a little blood problem anyways, so that saved me quite a bit I think.  What’s gonna happen regarding your cysts, will they drain them at same time of ec?

Heather – my first scan is on the 26th, not long to go now really, although it seems like I’ve been sniffing for ages.

Ronnie – Good luck with EC Monday, how it all goes well, and can’t wait to find out how you find the whole procedure of EC. 

Hellie – got everything tightly crossed for you for, well done for holding out.  I’ve never tested early because I think if I did and it was a –tive then I’d get myself in such a state that if it was gonna change to +tive I’d probably blow my chances to getting so stressed and upset.

Quite a few people know we’ve gone through IVF, each time has been different, first time all family and friends knew, second time hardly anyone knew, third time everyone knew and this time only a few people know.  By that I mean family and friends.  I have only told one person at work as I don’t know how my manager/boss would react.  My last job made me redundant just after treatment so its made me very wary telling them now.  I think when I’m out of debt I will tell them if I have to go through it again as then it won’t matter so much if I lose my job but for now I’ll keep quiet.  That is part of the reason I try not to come on here too much during work, just in case anyone checks that sites I use.

Can anyone tell me are DH’s allowed in with you during scans?

Well I’m off to see 50 Cent in concert tonight with my brother and his mate, not really a 50 fan but we were initially going to see Eminem until he cancelled, much more of an Eminem fan though!!!

I’m soooo tired but my belly hurts too much so I can’t get back to sleep, will try again in a minute because hopefully the paracetomol will kick in soon.  Still doing my sniffing but this time round I keep forgetting to do it on time, now I’ve had to set alarms to go off to remind me, hopefully it hasn’t affected anything.

Me and DH have been invited to a fancy dress party for Halloween but I’ve decided not to go as its bad enough going to party sober let alone in fancy dress!!!!  I’m one of these people that when I go through treatment I cut out all alcohol for at least 3 months before and if I had one little drink I know I would feel really guilty.

Well hope you’re all ok and will try and pop back on later.

Love
Paula
xxx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

hi girls (sue I'm not all grown up yet just have posh days!!!)

to those that asked yes I do get up that early five days a week but this goes down to 4 in nov but on the up side I do finish work at 11.30 AM so often nap for a few hours in the afternoon. In some respects I think it helped with morning sickness as i got up before it kicked in and could fill my tummy before the sicky feeling took hold!!!

helly belly hold on in there I know how frustrating it is when I got my BFP I didn't even think I was because i spotted from day 10 post ovulation until day 17 like you brown blood but AF never came so don't give up hope.  

leanne good luck for your scan this week I am sure it will all be fine and you'll cry buckets so will your dh so take those tissues.

Ronnie hope all went well last night and stinging leg didn't ruin your singing I am sure it probably helped you with those high notes, good luck for the morning I will think of you

sue what day are you having egg collection?

Thanks for all the lovely comments on my piccy it was a hard decision to put it up as still feel amazed that I am actually pregnant and some days I forget and then catch my reflection which kinda freaks me out  

I truely hope that this is all your turns this time around and would love for you all to have all your dreams come true, you all deserve it sooo much     

ta ta

Frances


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sunny Morning all

Ronnie - hope your concert went well and was fun, certainly something to distract you for a few hours.  How was the big jab?  you may find you get heavy sore (.)(.) now, don't worry it's just that jab and it'll wear off.  I only noticed when I took my bra off - but then I'm never a sore (.)(.)y anyway.
Good luck for tomorrow a big day for you, get an early night tonight (if you can sleep).  Hopefully, you will be surprised and they may find a few extra follies for you too.

Cally - good luck for you on Tues, hope your DH has a lovely planned day for you tomorrow, but then if it involves golf maybe not.  To get bubbles someone has to blow you some, or if they are feeling wicked they burst them.  It's just a game.  Some people must be really liked because I've seen treble fingers.

Paula - enjoy your concert tonight.  DH's are allowed in with you for scans, but they are not really involved to know or see what's going on, they sit behind a curtain with the Doc and the scan lady reads out her findings.  Whether DH can see the computer depends on his eyesight and how far the curtain is pulled over.
Yes you need to have an AF while sniffing.  This is the part that makes your lining really thin.  You may find that AF goes on for days, days.  Hope the pains ease soon.

Leanne - gosh 12 wks, a big week for you as well this week.  Fingers crossed all will be well.  Soon time to give up the pessaries as well, now that's a celebration in itself.

Fran - good to hear you are not a grown up really.  Hope ta ta didn't mean for good.

Helly - one more day, hang on.

I still move from pos to neg.  Have some feeling inside that's going to be cancelled partly because I don't seem as bloated or as sore now.  I know I am strong for you guys, but I don't know what's happened to myself.  Never felt like this on any other cycle, maybe it's different drugs - but it doesn't take long to  

Hi to everyone else, how are you doing

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good morning Girls

Concert went OK, although I was a bit distracted. Felt a bit sicky towards the end (prob using those stomach muscles I didn't know existed!) Jab went in OK, at 7:28, although it did sting (and the needle left a big hole!) I was pleased that there wasn't as much fluid so didn't take as long to inject!

Cally - If I don't get a chance to go on this board tomorrow, good luck for Tuesday. Will be thinking of you.

Sue - Hang in there   your follies may still be growing without your realising it. Hope all our follie dances worked & good luck for tomorrow too! Wonder if we'll bump into each other again?

Leanne - Good luck for the scan this week - it must be so exciting to see your little 'uns developments on the screen since your last scan. 

Fran - I don't know how you manage to get out of bed that early! Are you one of these ladies with the walkie-talkie running everywhere around the airport solving everyone's problems??

Helly - Not long now..hang in there..

Paula - Hope your painkillers worked for you. Do you know you can get little heated pads which you can stick onto you, a bit like a miniature hot water bottle. I got mine from Boots a while back.  

I asked whether DH could be with me during EC. They said No but he can stay with me whilst I'm coming round from the sedation. 

Maddy - What a great mover you are..lovely dance, thank you!!

Heather - Hope you're having a lovely weekend with your friends. Try not to get too stressed out at work. 

Just realised I have to be up tomorrow at 3:30am!!!! I'm really worried about my EC..not because of the pain factor..but what if I said something really embarrassing or dreadful

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Morning Girls 

What a sunny day xx Can't believe I've only been up about 30mins!!!!!  Must be tired!!!! All this running around in the week-at least I have a week off soon!!!!

Wow Ronnie 2 minutes between injection and show!!!! That must have been a last minute dash to the stage for you!!!! Did you have anyone helping...this reminds me of an injection story from my summer cycle at Bart's...

I had to leave home at 6.45 to be there for an 8.30 appointment-just to have blood drawn!!!!! I will definitely be looking to get alot of this done local if we cycle again. And at the moment that is a very large IF!!!!!!!

The nurse took 2 pretty unpleasant stabs at getting blood....I felt soooo faint.

And then to make it worse I was due an injection so had to stand up in a toilet cubicle to inject myself!!!

Girls I feel both emotionally and physically exhausted xxx

I am questioning my sanity putting myself through this again-thanks for listening to me go on it really does help"

Just copied that from another site I post on!!!!

It was the toilet by the restaurant-I'm sure you know where I mean!!!!!

Anyway...I have everything crossed for you  

Cal it'll be your turn on Tuesday-having 3 weeks off work will certainly take the pressure off!! Thinking of you too  If I can work out how I'll blow you some bubbles xxx

Sue I know how hard this can be and how difficult it is to remain positive - I know that I saw it as an achievement to just get to egg collection when I had the cycle with the cysts! We're all here for you cheering you along the way-hoping and praying you get some great news over the next few days 

Helly-not long now I agree totally with what everyones been saying about old blood-I'm hoping for you that it is a really positive sign and it is implantation 

Hi Fran-wow what an inspiration you are!!! I have to say I tried a number of alternative therapies-acupuncture and TCM. I am considering using Dr Zhai-anyone have any thoughts on this!!??!!

Hi Heather - hope you're doing well too xxxxx

Ronnie will be thinking of you when you get up 3AM!!!!  OOOH!!!!

Paula sorry if I've missed you-keep sniffing  can't help you on the AF as I have never been down regulated with sniffs but injections-does that make sense?? You'd have thought after 3 cycles I'd be a bit more clued up!!!!!! Blonde moment!!!! 

Hugs to everyone 
Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Maddy

I was lucky as they delayed it until after I finished jabbing, so we went on about 5 minutes late.  The other girls were in the same room but there were loads of commotion going on with the men wanting their bow-ties done up & others wanting mirrors etc they were all pretty much distracted. But my friend held the door shut until I've finished & then told the director I was ready & we all lined up & went on about 5 minutes after that. 

That must have been such a stressful day for you, you poor thing. I guess that's what they mean whenever we hear 'rollercoaster ride' being mentioned!

On the left hand side by your details, there are 2 words, blow & burst. You can click onto either depending whether you're feeling generous or evil!! I'll blow you a couple..

I've not had any experience of Dr Zhai - is that the one in Harley Street?  However, I'm using the same acu as Fran, so hopefully he'll be able to perform a miracle for me too!!

Paula - I also got an AF whilst I was sniffing & lasted for 12 days!!!

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just blown a few bubbles!!!!  

See you can't do it to yourself!!!!!!

Thinking of you all x 

Will look out for lots of chatting and get on the computer as much as I can today-will pretend to DH that I'm working  
xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy

Wow!!! Thanks for mine!!!!!!!!

Have fun 'working' today! Will have to pop into the office later to tidy up some loose ends.  Am also taking the next 3 weeks off work so should be fairly stress free (apart from phone calls to my mother!!)

Take care

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Excellent I will organise plenty of tea and cakes for Ronnie, Cally and anyone else in the next few weeks.  

Ronnie - hope you are not after more sympathy from my Dh about the time you have to get up?

I hope to see you tomorrow I buying those cakes remember.

As for DH's being at Ec - no they never are, not even private.  Prob due to the fact that we are under.

Maddy - thanks for boost, I know I should be pos, don't know why I'm not really.

Paula - you were v. lucky not having to pay for clexane it cost me £105.  God hope it works, although if it does am committed for 3 months of it.

Fran - sorry I missed your question, I don't know when EC is yet all depends on tomorrow's scan and if follies have grown.  There is a poss that it will have to be abandoned at some stage soon if they don't.  I've been here before so another reason why I shouldn't be so down, maybe cos second knowledge.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Cakes..mmm....!!

What time is your appointment again? Did I remember you saying it is about 11:20?? I'm due in at 8:30 & if the procedure takes about an hour & they won't let me out for another 2, I'll see you in the waiting area!!!

Would you like another follie dance??

     

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue-cakes sound good   xxxx
Don't worry about not being positive-its hard to be all the time! Some days I found it hard to keep positive during the cycle-especially when you have to travel to an appointment-it doesn't make it easy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Girls

For those who have had EC before, how do you feel afterwards? Anyone felt sick or been sick?

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

This afternoon was the official opening of the greenhouse.  All non-hardy fuschias have moved in and been accounted for - blimey didn't realise they had grown to 20, must stop collecting otherwise this house won't be big enough again.

Ronnie - told DH you had to get up at 3.30 - he said blimey what does she have to do to get ready.  
My appt is 11.20, but then prob means 11.50 - and I reckon there is a chance we may meet again.  And with my offer of cakes, can't see you running too far  .  I would like to try and ask the staff how you are and where you are, but that may be a bit ambitious.

Thanks for the follie dance, glad to see you put more effort into this one, rather than just finding what seemed right and bung it in!

You should feel fine after EC, I never recall having probs just woke from a lovely sleep and wondered where I was, because last I remember was walking into op room.  You are likely to have some pain, but should be no worse than AF pain and hopefully they offer tabs to get it under control.

Maddy - you want cake too excellent - hopefully this will take the pressure of Ronnie and I cos we have been labelled barmy.  When you get to know me you will know that usually I am always pos for you guys, so its so odd that I'm not at the mo.  I do agree travelling to the appt. makes it harder especially when you have the whole morning to get through.  Before my scans where half an hours drive away and usually at 8 am, so I just got up and went, no time for worries.

Cally - what time is your jab tonight, hope it goes well.

Have a good evening everyone

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

I had more time today to devise a new dance today that's why it looked better than my last effort!!

It's not me who needs that long to get ready!!!!! So there!  

It'll be lovely to see you, if only to find out how you got on with your scan. The staff can only say 'No'!!!

Good luck Cally. 

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Cakes is definitely a great idea-count me in  

You're welcome for the bubbles got a bit carried away...gave everyone quite a few!!!!  

As for EC I had no problems being even vaguely alert during it-I know that when we were at HH I was given a light anaesthetic-I think the major difference is that it took me longer to come round from the sedation-although saying that I did manage to walk back to LS and we didn't get a taxi although I did feel slightly wobbly-but other than that fine and definitely no feeling sick!!

Sue I hope we can all be here to cheer you up and help you through this cycle I know I'm going to need all the positive vibes this board Can muster when I go for my FET!!!!

Oh Cally thinking of you for the trigger  

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey Ronnie

Are you still online? Wondered if we could try the chat room...what do you think?

xxxxx

Just been changing my profile around a bit xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy

OK..we'll give it a whirl..Sue, are you still here?? Fancy giving it a go?

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Have you been in? Nipped off for 10 mins-just had a phone call - came back went to chat room but just got blank page-maybe I didn't wait long enough....

I'm off out need petrol before tomorrow morning-will check back in later xxxx

Perhaps we could have a meet in chat room all together later in week xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Maddy

I did go in but no one was there so I went & took off my nail varnish on my toes - I now have naked toes!!! By the time I can back, it went mad & as I didn't know anyone there, I logged out!

I'll check this post later on in the evening but will be having an early night tonight..!

Getting a time when everyone is around will be a bit tough as we all have our favourite log on time.

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry I missed chatroom, DH finally put laptop away and we sat and watched Jonathan Ross from Fri night.  Gosh our DH's have nothing to moan about if you see what Peter Andre puts up with Jordan, sorry I meant Katie.

Won't be around much later got a whole night of TV planned, especially as DH is now around.

Sleep well Ronnie, don't forget you will have a few hours kip tomorrow morning.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Have a good evening with dh.  Good luck for tomorrow  

Ronnie


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue-hope you get some good news tomorrow xxxx  

Ronnie-hope they get lots of eggs xxxx  


Will be thinking of you both-sleep tight xxxxx

 to everyone xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Helly - good luck for this morning  

Maddy thank you for the wishes

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Morning Ladies,  

Sue thinking of you, I hope it went well today and you got good news.  

Ronnie hope EC went well and you got a good result and didn't find it too uncomfortable.  

Helly hope you got the result we are all hoping you got,  

Paula was the concert good?  I'm quite an Eminem fan myself shame he cancelled.  I hope your feeling better this morning, all this hassle and period pains on top.

Leanne good luck for your scan, almost time to relax and enjoy it.

Fran It's lovely to see your picture, just shows that dreams do come true.

Maddy thanks for the best wishes and my bubbles, I've done some bubbling also now I know what to do.  

Had my trigger last night at 10.45pm, so I have a day free from drugs until tomorrow, after EC I start daily injections of clexane.  Great.  

Hello to everyone else, with all the posts yesterday I'm having problems keeping up.  

I'll be back later to see how things have gone.  

Love Cally

PS Count me in the cake club, I love cake!!


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Hello Girls

Well, the brown spotting/bleeding I had been getting stopped on Saturday and I had none yesterday. AF has not arrived yet but tested this morning and got a  . I expect AF will arrive now that I have stopped the pessaries.  As soon as the brown blood started last week I was pretty sure I'd get this result as I always get it a few days before AF, so I wasn't surprised with the result this morning.

Waiting for a call back from the hosp to see what happens next.  We'll have another go in the new year - will have to pay this time so will start saving!

Hope you are all well and good luck to all.

Hellie


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi Hellie,

I'm sorry that things haven't worked out for you this time.  You sound positive about going again which is great but make sure you have a little time to pamper and feel sorry for yourself (I know I did).  I know that even when we were expecting the worst we secretly hoped things would be ok and we were gutted.  

A big   for you both.

We all here for you if you if you need us.

Take it easy

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hellybelly I'm so very sorry for you... you know you have got a great group of ladies here to lean on that really, really know exactly how you feel. We are here for you!   

Sue and Ronnie-I jumped on as soon as I got in to see how you got on-check in when you can-I'll be back soon  

Maddy xxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm a happy girl     - good news both follies and cysts are doing fine and EC is Weds at 10.  Trigger tonight at 10 - can't believe it here we go again.

Have just got home, cos DH wanted to go into office.  I have a bad cold now so hopefully I can fight that off real soon.

Ronnie - hope you got home safely, my Dh said how poorly you looked - disadvantage between NHS and private, in private (well my place at least) you get the bed for the day and lunch, stay as long as you need to.

In case Ronnie doesn't post - I saw her afterwards and she had done really well.  I leave her to enlighten you more.

In sympathy DH had that chocolate truffle you had your eyes on - he said very chocolatey and lovely.

Helly - so sorry to hear your news, it's good to be pos and look to the future - you sound like the sort of girl that wants to jump straight back on, I completely understand and yes we are here if you need us.



Cally - good luck for tomorrow - will be thinking of you.  I am going to read up on all my instructions for clexane etc.

Hello to the other person that was up there tomorrow - hope it goes well for you.

Let's all rest now we've got busy times,.

Sue


----------



## Cal 28 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hello Sue,

Excellent news, I glad to see those follie dances worked.  Now it's on to the fun part!!

Pleased everything went well for Ronnie.  Look forward to her post.

Well done again and GOOD LUCK Wednesday incase I don't get chance tomorrow.  Felt quite sick after last time, so I will not be ramming a flapjack down my throat as soon as I leave the hospital like last time.  

Love Cally


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Sue I'm so happy for you-    xxx It is so good to hear good news-wow thats 3 EC in 3 days!!!

Lets hope we have lots more good news xxxx

Ronnie can't wait to hear your update-glad it went well  

Cal hope it goes well for you tomorrow and you don't feel to sicky afterwards  

Love Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - just a quick post from me as Im on a dial-up (no ADSL for a few more days). Cant seem to catch up yet - so many post since Ive been gone! Think I saw that Sue & Ronnie are having their  ER's about now so I hope they went okay.
Slowly getting the boxes unpacked and have taken advantage of the fact Im still downregging and have used the hot tub quite a lot to relax after long days of sorting stuff out.
Back later this week to try to catch up properly.
Kyla
xxxxx


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Just a quick early message to say hope it goes well today Cal will be thinking of you xxxx  

Ronnie hope you're ok too Hun xxxx  

Will not be able to check in till very late today-as working very late!!!!

Love Maddy xxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Girls

So many messages since I last posted!!! Thanks all for your good wishes.

Sue - Thanks for filling the girls in. Thank god you did cos I was in no fit state to be anywhere apart from my bed last night! Brilliant news about Wednesday! 

Hellie - I'm so sorry about your news..sending you lots of  . Take care of yourself.

Cal - Hope you get on OK today. Fingers crossed

Kyla - Welcome back! Glad the move went OK & you're getting there! Hot-tub?? Mmmm....

Yesterday we left Brighton at 5am & arrived at Bart's at 6:15 (I know it was early but FIL was driving & didn't want to be late!!) Hung around until about 7:50 when we made our way there. Found the 2nd floor doors padlocked - apparently the cardkey machine wasn't working & that was the only way they could secure the unit!! Security finally undid the padlock at 8:20 (my EC was scheduled for 8:30!!!). They took DH off almost straightaway & me to a ward consisted of 2 beds & 2 recliners which was quite comfortable actually. I walked into the room about 8:45 & was out by about 9:30. I couldn't remember anything from when they gave me the sedation until I was back in bed. The pain was like a bad AF but bearable. Unfortunately I was quite thirsty & drank 4 glasses of water which I promptly threw back up again!  Can't remember what time we left because I was still quite woozy. Saw Sue & her DH. Journey home was horrendous..stop start traffic all the time, so I threw up the tea they gave me!!

Got home about 3pm & went straight to bed. Woke up about 4:30 feeling a bit better. Had a piece of toast & took some painkillers - threw up a couple of hours after that! Had some soup as I was told to take the anti-biotics which was given to me...guess what..was sick again!!! I was really worried by then cos I hadn't kept down anything so made DH phone the out of office hour & a very nice dr reassured him that I was reacting to the pethidine they gave me & that it'll be fine if I carry on sipping water. Also don't take the antibiotic tonight as I'd be sick on that too!!!!   

Anyway, I feel better today but dread eating anything just in case!! Oh yes, they collected 13 eggs & just waiting to hear from embryologist between 9-11 on how many have been fertilised!

Sorry if I missed anyone out! 

Speak soon

Ronnie


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Ronnie, well done on your 13 - that's how many I had. Let us know how many fertilised when you hear. Fingers crossed for you.

And fingers crossed for your ec tomorrow Sue.

My AF looks like it is starting (because I stopped the cyclogest yesterday). Hosp called back yesterday lunchtime while I was in the bank!  They said I need to wait for 2 AF's (not including the one I'll be having now) and then I need to have my blood tests done again (down in Brighton though, which will be easier) and then I'll have an appt with the consultant at Barts to see what they may do differently next time.  So looks like I'd be starting DR'ing again in January. At least I'll be able to have a few drinks at Christmas!

We're planning a holiday for sometime in Nov as with trips up and down to the hosp we never had one in the summer.  I think we both need a break away somewhere so we feel refreshed to start again in the New Year.

Love

Hellie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning everyone

Ronnie - so sorry to hear you have been so  , I really didn't mean to mislead you, cos I felt fine after every one of mine, so much so that I had peppermint tea and a salad for lunch!  So either you reacted to the drugs or just different proceedures at different places.  I do think knowing that the bed was mine and I could sleep maybe helped me sleep it off, so when I woke at 1-2 ish I felt fine for eating - Who knows?  See how Cally feels.

Have you remembered the pessaries?

Lets keep fingers crossed that you get that call soon with as many as poss.  13 was a good number so there must be good odds.


We won't do a cake party today - partly my cold has also taken hold of me, and I feel rough, have been throwing everything both trad and alternative at it and let's hope this is the height of it.

Hellie sorry to hear your news it's tough but we are here and we know exactly what it's like.  Keep   though and do use this enforced gap to take some time out, refresh have a hol and be a couple dating stuff.  Then you will feel really up for it in the New Year.  And of course you have already found a pos - drinks/late nights at Christmas.  Something like a hol will give you something to focus on for now and also help the time move quickly, when you get back it will be Christmas organising and hey New Year.  

Kyla - glad to hear from you and that you are settling in.  Enjoy that hot tub you know it's days of your use are numbered!  How much work do you have to do to make it yours?

Hi to everyone else

Pop back later

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I was halfway through replying but shut down the window by accident.. 

Hellie - I echo what Sue said. A holiday will do you a world of good especially having time away from your usual environment. Once you're rested and refreshed, it'll be nearly time for your tx. Do you know where you want to go yet?

Sue - You didn't mislead me. I just reacted to the drugs. I deliberately didn't have any food from the night before so that I wouldn't be sick - that didn't work, did it?? I know what you mean about the bed - I could have carried on sleeping but they kept putting my recliner into an upright position. I also overheard them talking to each other 'Where are we going to put the 5th patient?'  so I took the hint & left. 

Sorry to hear about your cold. I guess you've tried echinachea? Have you got an acu appointment this week? Can he 'fix' the cold for you?

Pessaries in both last night & this morning..urgh..so undignified!  

Glad to hear you're not doing a cake party today - I'm still feeling a bit icky & I'd hate to miss out on your delicious cakes!

Hope Cally is getting on OK.

Will post again when I hear from the hospital.

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - you not heard yet - I thought this was the msg to say - can't be long too go.

If you were sick even though you didn't eat the night before - god knows what I'm in for, cos of migraine they have advised me to have breakfast at 7.

Yep I am trying echinacea, usually I would just stick with it, but feel I ought to try a bit harder and DH swears by Benylin tabs, so taking those as well.

I do have acu tonight, it was supposed to be last night but he moved it cos he wants it as near as EC as poss.  He was talking of one after EC and before ET too so I guess that will be Thurs.

I think they wanted you out cos I asked reception dead on 12, for any news, and they said you will be out in 10 mins.  I guess you were first in so first out please.  A bit tough really cos we do all react differently.

Pessaries are yuk aren't they and I am not sure if it is a good thing or not but if you get a bfp you have to carry on with them.

Cally should be in there now having hers done.

Keep resting
Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi All

Just had the phone from Bart's. Out of the 13, they used 10 & 7 fertilised!!!!

We're booked in for ET at 9:40 so, Sue, we'll meet again tomorrow!!!! Good luck. 

Another bit of good news is that since dh went to acu, his sperm count has increased from 5.5m to 16m!!!!!! His motility has also increased from 28 to 45%.  The embryologist said if this tx didn't work, we should try naturally!

Fran - absolutely brilliant recommendation of acu man, thank you so much!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - WOW   

That's really good news, so there is chance that you will have a couple for freeze too.

Well done indeed to Fran for suggesting acu - it clearly worked, I did ask your DH and he said he hadn't noticed any difference in himself, but obviously there was.

OMG we meet again eh!  Tomorrow will be a much nicer experience for you, there should be hardly any discomfort.  It will also be nice and quick - I think it takes about 10 mins (well that's all it seemed) and was similar to a smear test.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Sue

Yeah, dh said he didn't notice any difference but I told him it's all internal so he wouldn't necessarily feel anything! 

DH was clocking all the patients yesterday. Apparently there were 2 of us who were there for ages & another 2 who quickly came & went, so he presumed the latter were in for ET. If so, I'll look out for you & hope you're fine after EC. Hope you feel better from your cold too.

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

That would sound about right.

Amazing that the acu made that difference in that short space of time.  Imagine what the numbers would be like if he went for longer - certainly worth pursuing if worst comes to it, and to have embryologist suggest the nat approach.

You just don't really know what they can do, do you - like I was surprised to discover they can treat acne, warts etc.

DH wants us to call in at the office afterwards - eek, I'm really going to have put on my worsest act.  Already not sure how I am going to make it from station to car, but I think I've got that sorted in my head - hopefully his too.

I've just done the train times and we have to be on the 7.30, so will prob leave here 6.45.

Are you resting?  Have you tried a drink and food yet?

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue

Yes, DH couldn't believe it either! He was amazed at the result but was very pleased. I did suggest that if we fail this time, we'll go back to acu & try ourselves. Acu is also treating FIL at mo for colitus - hopes it works out for him as he's been through the wars during these past few years, with that & 3 blood clots too!

Oh no!!!! Can you play it by ear tomorrow? If you don't feel too good, can he work from home on his laptop?  I know the thing you want the most if you're not feeling well is your own bed & you wouldn't want to be stuck in an office. 

How are you feeling now?

I've had a slice of toast this morning & sips of water. Dreading taking the anti-biotics at lunchtime just in case I chuck again!

Do you think it's easier if you put the cyclogest in the fridge or doesn't it make any difference what temp it is (thinking of the wax!)

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Feeling now - rough, certainly glad I don't have to go to the office today let alone tomorrow?

I really hope I didn't pass it onto yesterday, I just thought I had the sniffs.  If I had known I would have steered clear cos, don't want you feeling like this especially with 2 on board cos of all the worries about what you might need to take.

Trying to work up the energy to do some chores cos I know no more will be done this week and I try to resist on the 2ww.  So that means the bathroom wouldn't be cleaned for some 3 wks.  Got some washing on so that's a start.

Have been saving some family trees to do, but temptation has caught me now.

Working at home on laptop isn't really poss.  They have just secured a brand new contract and it has it's first deadline tomorrow so he needs to be there to oversee any probs.  Some of the staff are new and still learning the ropes so difficult.  I am hoping he will be able to bring me home and then go back to office, it is an hours drive roundtrip though, so it may depend on what time we make it back to Kent.  The other prob the office is mainly open plan and usually I just perch at whosever desk is free.  I am hoping my friend will be around later today - so I may see what her plans are for tomorrow, long shot though she usually sees her daughter and family down Newhaven.

Cyclogest doesn't have to be in the fridge, after all think how cold it would feel when you shove it in.  I've used it during a heatwave and the was seems uneffected?

Hopefully having kept the toast and water down is a good sign, try again in a bit.  Don't worry too much about the antibiotics at the mo.  So you have to swallow - yet another difference, these would be inserted in me whilst asleep.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Oh you poor thing - sending you  . Hope it's only a 24 hour cold & you're rid of it by tomorrow.

Don't worry about me catching your cold..I work in an office & have also travelled in trains along with other sick people (ill, I mean!) but touch wood anyway!! Are we OK taking echinachea at mo? 

I forgot to mention that as I have a retroverted uterus, I'll be doing ET on an empty bladder..yippee!!!

Forget about the housework  . If you tire yourself out today, you're going to feel really grotty tomorrow & your recovery from the sedation will take longer. Housework can wait. Who's going to see it anyway besides you 2? Your DH will understand.  

If your DH is going back to work after dropping you off home, you'll need someone to be there with you. Do you have a friendly neighbour? 

I've just managed half a duck wrap (yesterday's lunch) & am drinking a cup of jasmine tea. You're right, I think I'll leave the antibio until I can stomach it.  Apparently they inserted one yesterday morning whilst I was sedated but I was also given a course of 5 days' worth to take. There is so much do's & don't with them it makes my mind boggle!!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - thanks for the cuddle, that's really asking for to catch it.  So glad I haven't got the little ones yet, worried the sudden sneezing will make them fall out   oh just thought of another worry the sneezing could make me pop  .

Echinacea - my book says no known side effects and no adverse reactions have been reported in pg or breastfeeding.  People who are allergic to the daisy family should be aware - skin rash, breathing diff.

So I guess that sounds safe then - I was hoping to take it, because I will be taking steriods which suppress your immune system.  So prob an advantage that I get this bug out of the way.

How very kind of you to suddenly slip that one in about your insides and the empty bladder - LOL!  I've always had an empty bladder before, so was shocked that they do it with a full one.

My friendly neighbour is the one that I think will be in Newhaven - there is noone else.  So I don't know what I'm going to do, I'm hoping DH will come to his senses and hopefully see the state of me tomorrow.  He was a bit shocked by you yesterday - so we will see.  I daren't let on to the Hosp that I may be home alone, cos otherwise they cancel.

I totally agree about chores, it was just my conscience kicking in and the thought of my best laid plans.  If it comes to it my friend has been known.

Hope lunch stays down, can't go on for much longer.


Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue

It's fine - can't you see I was wearing a mask? I know, we do get really paranoid, don't we? Every little twinge is analysed to the tee. But it can't be helped. Just keep your legs crossed during 2ww & you'll be fine!!!

Hopefully if your previous experience of EC is to go by, you'll sail through it with no problem. If you do feel bad though, please insist on going straight home.  I worry about you feeling grot & being stuck in an impersonal office. Can your dh conduct his business by phone tomorrow? At least he'll be with you then?

Was I really that bad yesterday? I thought I was quite coherent!!!

Echinachea is brill. You'll def need them if the steroids are going to suppress your immune system. Hope you'll be staying at home for the next 2 weeks too so you don't catch anything!

Lunch has stayed but the tea (no milk/sugar) or fluid feels like it's stuck!

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - we do indeed get paranoid, every twinge and pain.  Come the 2ww we will be surrounded by them.

Don't you worry about me tomorrow - I can get round Dh and if need be   or  , come into it.  Always works - go hope it doesn't read this.  I am sure it will be fine.  Yes it is quite poss that he can use his laptop and mob at home.  Unfortunately, he has a tendency to be a workacholic and indispensable, has to be there.  In his mind that is tomorrow to, but once he sees me, concern will take over.

No you were fine yesterday - coherent (theres a word), You remember the lady with the little girl, telling us what a great place Barts was?  I think he was just the look of you - sorry that sounds bad, maybe it was that mask.

Well I'm to get lunch - you prob don't want any? and to watch Loose Women cos that always makes me laugh well and rant.

God the girls are going to hate us tonight when they see how many posts we've done.  SORRY

Sue


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Ronnie Sue,

well done both of you and more good luck for tomorrow

Ronnie keep on with the acu it hasn't been long and it took 3 months for us to get preggers I would still love to know what my dh's sperm count is now, we still have not had it retested.

take care tom both of you

Frances


----------



## HellyBelly (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for your messages girls.

I think I'll have the 2nd attempt at Barts again, just because they know what drugs I had this time and how I responded etc.  If I went back to Guys & St Thomas' (where I had the op) they wouldn't have all that info.

Spoke to my boss today who was very sympathetic and sorry that it hadn't worked this time.  Maybe she was looking for an excuse to get rid of me!

Love

Hellie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Hellie

I am sure your boss didn't want to get rid of you!

You shouldn't stay at Barts, if you don't really want to, just cos they've got the notes etc.  You can request a copy to be sent to you or your next clinic outlining everything that's happened.

If you are paying next time I certainly would shop around for prices, perfomance stats etc.  Rather than just staying cos of paperwork, of course if it is more convenient train wise etc then so be it.

Talking of trains, Kyla have you worked out how yours are going to fit in from you new home?  I am thinking it is not going to be as easy as it was to get to Bn.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Fran - Unfortunately due to bad timing I couldn't fit another acu this week as Richard doesn't work in Lewes on a Tuesday but he phoned me last Wednesday to cancel the appointment I had last week as he thought he's done all he could for me IVF wise. (I'm hanging onto that at the mo!). If this tx doesn't work, we'll most certainly go back to him - dh is now a convert especially as he only him 2 sessions with him & the difference in the count is so amazing. 

How are you keeping? Any more scans booked?

Hellie - I agree with Sue. I don't know your history but if you're not totally happy with a clinic, then you shouldn't go back just because of your notes being with them. But if you are comfortable with them & were treated well, then that's another matter.

By the way, did you have your blood tests done in Sussex County?  We were going private originally but ended up taken on as NHS. We cheekily asked Julia Montegomery whether we could have the tests done on NHS & she agreed! It would have saved us a lot of money!

We also considered the Lister originally   We chose them because they had good performance & also because they have a satellite unit in the Nuffield in Woodingdean where all the scans are carried out. It'd save you going up & down London like a yo-yo. We went for an initial consultation with them but although they told us to have a myo first, we were impressed by their professionism. They explained the whole procedure to us (where dh ended up on the bed as he came over all funny & they made a fuss of him bringing him tea & biscuits!!) & we never felt rushed.  If this tx isn't successful, we'll prob use them next time.

Can I just check that on ET day, it's back with the dressing gown & slippers again?  

Ronnie


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronnie - on my out to acu, but just thought I would let you know friend/neighbour has cancelled her plans for tomorrow and will pick me up from Tun Wells and bring me home.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Thank goodness for that  . I was so worried for you! She's a good friend, your neighbour.

How was acu? Did he increase your blood flow to your uterus? 

I'm feeling a little bit wheezy but not at all bloated so it's not OHSS. Am drinking loads of water at mo just in case!

See you tomorrow - have a good journey up there.

Cally - How did you get on today? Hope they managed to collect loads of ripe follies & you're recovering OK.

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope you're all well.  A lot to catch up on but here goes - 

Sue, really glad you got your friend helping out - as its so important to have someone with you all day and you will need to just collapse, so really pleased its all worked out.  Great news re: follies, and hope it all goes well for you tomorrow, will be thinking of you.  Wonder how cal has got on today, hopefully she is resting up lots.

Ronnie - that's brilliant news - should have really good choice now of embies and hopefully some to freeze and amazing about dh's sperm. Acu is just brilliant isn't it?  Sounds like a trial though and can't imagine what it must have been like to be ill as well as everything else.  Hope you're feeling OK.  You don't need to bring dressing gown and slippers tomorrow, its just straight in and out, no waiting about, and very envious of you not needing a full bladder - that will make the procedure a whole lot better!!!

Hellybelly - sounds like you have a good plan in mind and hope u enjoy planning ur holiday.  Must be difficult time but we are here for u if you need us.   And here's to a very merry christmas!!!

Maddymoo - Hope u ok, sounds like you've had a really long day, but hope its been ok.  I'd be up for chat room, but just a matter of coordinating a time.... will look out and try and get on when ur all in there.

Leanne - great to hear from u, hope scan goes well on Thurs.  My next tx due to start in Nov, scans end Nov and ec w/c 12 Dec, testing around Christmas Day!!!  Just got back from acu, good session but forgot to ask Andrew about taking up relexology as well as acu.  Now that tx is coming up and lots of stress at work, think this might be an added help.  Was he OK with you doing both, and guess u just need to let each of them know what the other is doing?


Cal - Hope u recovering OK from ec and have a restful day tomorrow (once u get the phone call i guess!!)

Kyla - Good to see you back again, hope unpacking all going well and enjoy the hot tub and take it as easy as poss!!

Take care everyone and see you soon, hi to everyone else,

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather - Great to hear about the start date of your tx. Not long now! Yes acu is absolutely fantastic, I'd recommend to anyone! Do you find it relaxing? I'm always full of life afterwards, like a fog has been lifted. DH didn't feel any difference but it's obviously done the trick..phew! Thanks for the advice about dressing gown & slippers!

Help!!! Just phoned my mother who offered to come down whilst 2ww!!!!! I had to fib & say that although I'd love to see her, I can't drive during the fortnight so it'd be better if she came down in November instead (she originally said she'd come down for crimbo but as usual changed her mind again!!). At present she's the most stressful 'thing' in my life!!!

Do you think I'll go to hell for fibbing?

Ronnie


----------



## hevvy (May 15, 2005)

No not at all!! You need that time for yourself, no pressure from anyone, so you did completely the right thing.  Yes, acu is relaxing for me - last time i went i could have burst into tears when i arrived (i didn't tho!!) and came out feeling happy and chilled!!

Heatherxxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Heather

Thanks for your reassurance. My mother's got the hump with me for one reason or the other. I honestly have not got the energy to get to the bottom of it. When I spoke to her earlier (& put it on loudspeaker), DH thought she was spoiling for a fight!

By the way, do we take the yellow syringe box with us tomorrow. How about the blue bag containing all the stimming kit??

Thanks

Ronnie


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Good luck tomorrow Sue & Ronnie! Hope it all goes nice and smoothly for you tomorrow.

Sue - Travelleing in is going to be a little longer to Barts but it should be okay. Mostly I will travel iinto Brighton for work as normal and then get the train up ifi need to. From Polegate it is only an extra 20 mins by train as you can change at Haywards Heath. I dnt know if I missed your post in my rush to catch up but how many embies did you get?

Cal - You too?

Ronnie - Our tests were done on the NHS but Barts re-did them as it was six months later. They ddnt cost too much really. It's nice not having to pay for this go though. I dont blame you at all for fibbing to your mum. I would too. Mine dont know we are doing IVF again right now. Its not that they would stress me out but I dont fancy the pressure of the questions all the time again.

Heather - Spent today building wardrobes and DH biult a stud wall to make a utility room. Still unpacking, only took two weeks to put it all in boxes but it feels like it will take months to unpack it all. Have you decided when you will go again? Do you have any on ice? Sorry I cant remember - Ive only been away a week but it feels like forever!


----------



## lc1502 (May 22, 2005)

Hi, 

Firstly Helly - so sorry it didn't work this time but well done on keeping positive and looking forward to all the things you can do now.  On my 2ww I had this long list of things I'd do if it didn't work so in a way I had something to look forward to whatever happened.  So where do you fancy for that holiday then??

Ronnie - Well done - 7 is great.  We got 6 embies so you've done really really well.  Can't believe 2 sessions of acu made that much difference to DH.  I knew it was good but that's amazing.  I swear that's what's helped me, I had a couple of strange things on my body just disappear after 4 or 5 sessions.  Actually that sounds a bit dodgy, it was just a 2 year old verucca that refused to budge disappeared overnight and I had a recurring absess in a tooth thats gone (although that might be because it all came to a massive painfull nightmare and I had it out whilst DR).  Anyway... sounds like you had a bad reaction yesterday, poor you.  I was lucky, have a sickness phobia but felt fine.  My blood pressure dropped so I stayed in a bit longer but they do push you out quite quick I guess.  We went to the pub on the corner for some lunch and just chilled for an hour or two before going home.  

Sue - good luck for tomorrow.  Hope all goes well and think positive.  Glad you've sorted the DH working situation out.  I had a course of antibiotics too, think that's their standard for 5 days.  they're strong ones so it's good they do that rather then risk any infection.  I worried like mad about them tucking one away while I was out of it but I think I actually laughed when they did it.  It's all a bit murky! 

Cal - hope today went well.  Pop in and let us know when you feel better.  

Heather - Andrew knew I was doing the reflex as well and Helen knew I was doing the acu.  Neither of them said they interfere with each other and were happy to treat.  I always got the feeling that he was all about energy and blood flows where she was actually stimulating the organs more so they didn't really clash.  I stopped straight after D/R, I didn't want her fiddling with my bits whilst they were busy themselves.     I've not been back but I will.  I saw Andrew last Monday, think that'll be my last one now as he said there's no real point going so he's good - doesn't see you for the sake of taking your money.  He left me with a nice leaving present though, he put a couple of needles in my wrists for nausea and must have hit a vein or something.  I kept saying it was throbbing and he was saying that's fine it's working so I shut up and believed him.  Ended up not being able to bend my wrist by the end of that night and then had a wicked bruise from my hand right down to my elbow, it's only just fading now.  First time that's happened though so unlucky and... I've not felt nausuous so it did work!! 

Kyla, glad you're settling in.  When is your baseline scan?

Good luck girls with your adventures this week!!


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow what a lots of posts!!!  

Ronnie-congrats on all those eggs and 7 little embies-hope they're dividing away!!!!

Cal look forward to checking in on your update!!! And Sue good luck for tomorrow-will be thinking of you!!!

Am doing another late tomorrow as well-roll on next week!!!! It feels as though its been a long half term!!!

Will do a quick check in tomorrow night but after that should be back to normal!!!

LOL Maddy xxxxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning girlies

All up and ready for the off - fingers crossed everythings fine.

Hope you all have a great day.

Sue

PS.  My cats are concerned they think its a holiday.


----------



## Maddymoo (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Sue   I have everything crossed for you Honey   

Will have a quick check in tonight but will be quite late....I can't believe how busy these boards were yesterday-the support here is great -I love it  

Ronnie-I think you're having ET today-hope I read that right (only had time for a quick scan last night!!!) Hope it goes smoothly-I too have a retroverted uterus-so no full bladder for me either!!!!!   

Cal looking forward to reading your message tonight xxxx   

Hugs to everyone xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

New Home, this wat 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39797.0

pam xx


----------

